

Ask HN: What startups use Firebase in production? - caffeinewriter

I&#x27;ve seen Firebase used in more and more applications lately, but are there any startups that are using it in production?
======
sararob
If you scroll down to the "Fireside Chats" section on the customers page
([https://www.firebase.com/customers/](https://www.firebase.com/customers/))
you can see some examples

